# Performancehalbierung in NfS: Pro Street mit Patch 1.1?



## boss3D (11. März 2008)

Hi,

ich habe mir vor Kurzem den Patch 1.1 für NfS: Pro Street heruntergeladen und war ziemlich erstaunt über die extrem schlechte Performance!

Vor dem Patch hatte ich immer zwischen 65 und 75 FPS (8x AA; 16x AF; 1248 x 1024) und jetzt habe ich plötzlich nur mehr knappe 30 FPS. Zuerst dachte ich, dass wahrscheinlich aus irgendeinem Grund SLI deaktiviert ist, aber dann habe ich nachgesehen und das war es nicht. 

_Mit 30 FPS ist das Game nur mehr bedingt zockbar. Ich hätte schon wieder gerne meine frühere Leistung._ 

Hat irgendjemand mit dem Patch ähnliche Performanceeinbrüche? 
Weiß jemand einen Rat, wie ich wieder meine alte Performance erreiche (außer Patch wieder deinstallieren)?
Kann das Problem überhaupt am Patch liegen?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. März 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe mir vor Kurzem den Patch 1.1 für NfS: Pro Street heruntergeladen und war ziemlich erstaunt über die extrem schlechte Performance!
> 
> ...



Seit dem Patch wird das Spiel automatisch auf höchstens 30FPS limitiert, was aber durchaus absolut reicht. Ich finde das sogar besser...weil vorher gings immer so von 50 auf 30 und dann wieder auf 50 FPS (nur als Beispiel) und das hat genervt weil dadurch kam es auch zu sone art Ruckler. Ich weis nicht was du hast aber das Spiel läuft absolut flüssig mit 30FPS. Vielleicht liegts am SLI das das bei dir trotz 30FPS nicht gut spielbar ist.


----------



## boss3D (12. März 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht was du hast aber das Spiel läuft absolut flüssig mit 30FPS. Vielleicht liegts am SLI das das bei dir trotz 30FPS nicht gut spielbar ist.


 
Falls das eine Anspielung auf sogenannte "Microruckler" sein soll, muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. Bei mir "ruckelt" das Game zwar nicht, allerdings sind mir in einem Autorennspiel 30 FPS einfach zu wenig! _(So viele reichen vielleicht für ein Strategie- od. Rollenspiel, aber nicht für NfS: Pro Street!) _

Übrigens:
Bei mir ging es vorher nie von 50 auf 30 Fps und wieder hinauf. Meine früheren FPS-Raten blieben konstand über 55 FPS. Und dieser Zustand hat mir weitaus besser gefallen.

*Wenn jemand eine Idee hat, wie ich diese FPS-Limitierung wegbekomme, wäre mir mehr geholfen! *

_@ __Fr3@k_

_Hättest du einen Link od. irgeneinen anderen Beweis für mich, dass diese FPS-Limitierung wirklich absichtlich in den Patch eingebaut wurde? Irgenwie will ich das nicht so recht glauben. _

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. März 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Falls das eine Anspielung auf sogenannte "Microruckler" sein soll, muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. Bei mir "ruckelt" das Game zwar nicht, allerdings sind mir in einem Autorennspiel 30 FPS einfach zu wenig! _(So viele reichen vielleicht für ein Strategie- od. Rollenspiel, aber nicht für NfS: Pro Street!) _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich weis das 30FPS eigentlich zu wenig sind, aber iwie reichen 30FPS bei Pro street, ich kann keine Veränderung feststellen zu 50fps. kann daran liegen das es "künstliche" 30 FPS sind. 

Ein Link? hmm ma schauen....kannste nich selber  benutzen? 
Und bei mir und meinem Kumpel sind es nach dem Patch auch konstant 30FPS, das liegt am Patch


----------



## boss3D (12. März 2008)

Ok, danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Dann werde ich wohl lieber den Patch wieder deinstallieren. Wenn ich dafür meine frühere Performance wieder bekomme, kann ich auf die beiden neuen Autos gerne verzichten.

_PS.: Trotzdem finde ich es seltsam, dass EA mit diesem Patch bei Spielern, die vorher ~50 FPS hatten, die Performance halbiert, nur damit diese konstant bleibt!_

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Adrenalize (12. März 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> _PS.: Trotzdem finde ich es seltsam, dass EA mit diesem Patch bei Spielern, die vorher ~50 FPS hatten, die Performance halbiert, nur damit diese konstant bleibt!_


Die EA-Qualität wie man sie kennt und liebt.


----------



## AchtBit (1. April 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Seit dem Patch wird das Spiel automatisch auf höchstens 30FPS limitiert, was aber durchaus absolut reicht. Ich finde das sogar besser...weil vorher gings immer so von 50 auf 30 und dann wieder auf 50 FPS (nur als Beispiel) und das hat genervt weil dadurch kam es auch zu sone art Ruckler. Ich weis nicht was du hast aber das Spiel läuft absolut flüssig mit 30FPS. Vielleicht liegts am SLI das das bei dir trotz 30FPS nicht gut spielbar ist.



Nö. Der Patch 1.1 ist schlicht Müll vom Feinsten.

Ich hab jetzt keine FPS gemessen, war auch nicht nötig. Mit 1.0 rennt das Game @ max mit 4xAA und 16xAF auf meine Deske, @max mit 2xAA und Triliniar auf meinem Schlepptop, völlig flüssig. 1.1 macht das Spiel auf beiden Maschinen unspielbar. In den Spitzkehren choppt das Spiel unerträglich. Hinzu kommt, dass willkürliche Beschleunigungen auftreten. (Gleiches Phenomen wie schon bei Colin 3 und 4)


Hab ne nV und ne Ati. Graka kann nicht sein. Beide Rechner sind zu 50% ausgelastet wenn 1.1 im Pause Mode minimiert ist O^o.

Dazu muss man das Spiel noch komplett, inkl. Save Games, deinstallieren um den Seuchen Patch wieder los zu werden.

 Schlechtester Game Patch ever , so far.


P.S.

Ne Frechheit von EA find ich auch, dass die Steuerung keinerlei Option für analoge Konfiguration bietet. Wer also mit nem 0815 Gamepad analog steuert, hat verkackt weil Empfindlichkeit und Sättigung einem Lenkrad ohne Todeszone angepasst ist.

Da ich zum Glück meine Achsen vom Wingman Pad, mit dem Profiler einstellen kann, ist die Steuerung im Game perfekt. 

Ohne Profiler bleibt nur noch die Tastatur als Alternative. Normal sollte auf der Verpackung gleich ne Mindestanforderung für qualitativ hohe Eingabegeräte vermerkt sein.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. April 2010)

Wer spielt denn jetzt noch Pro Street, der Thread ist 2 Jahre alt -.-


----------



## AchtBit (1. April 2010)

Na wer Lust dazu hat.Action - renntechnisch ist nix Weltbewegendes da und Pro St. gibts für 10 Euro.

Was interessiert das Alter?? Ich zock grundsätzlich nicht nach Verfallssdatum sondern nach Spielspass und Spielquali. 

Hab sogar noch Carmageddon TDR 2000 aktiv und das wird demnächst 10 Jahre. Viele heutige Race Games können sich da noch ne dicke Scheibe Fahrphysik abschneiden. Und Grand Prix Legends 2 ist leider auch nicht in Sicht


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. April 2010)

Trotzdem muss man keinen 2 Jahren alten Thread ausbuddeln.


----------



## AchtBit (1. April 2010)

Es kann doch sein, dass ausser mir noch jemand das Problem bemerkt, wenn er sich das Spiel holt.

Information ist solang aktuell bis der Hund begraben ist.

Nur weils dich nicht interessiert. 

Ich hab den Fred auf der Suche nach Info über den, bis Dato einzigen, Patch  ausgebuddelt.

1.1 ist Schrott und es gibt keinen Workaround für das Perf. Problem. Das ist inzwischen schon mal Fakt und informiert mögliche NFSPS 1.1 Patcher, die Finger davon zu lassen.

Wenn nur alles gleich so informativ wär, wie der 2 Jahre alte Fred.


----------

